# Backgrounds??



## mpooley (14 Nov 2006)

Hi does anyone know if you can use a photo for a back ground?
I dropped in a vertical rectangular picture but it doesn't work very well  

but thinking about it- it would be difficult because of panning round - but hey i thought some of you clever lot might have an idea :roll: 

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Nov 2006)

You could use a cyclorama sort of background if you can find a panoramis background that you could paint on the inside of a cylinder or half a sphere.


----------



## andrewm (15 Nov 2006)

Could you make the picture a component and select the 'Always face camera' opetion? That way the picture will always be visible. Might not be quite what you want but it would be a start.

Andrew


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Nov 2006)

Andrew, that could work assuming the image is large enough or you limit the view point.

Take a look at this Sky Dome SketchUp File

Put your model inside it and you can orbit 360 degrees around the model.


----------



## mpooley (15 Nov 2006)

Dave R":3gs3erlo said:


> Andrew, that could work assuming the image is large enough or you limit the view point.
> 
> Take a look at this Sky Dome SketchUp File
> 
> Put your model inside it and you can orbit 360 degrees around the model.



WOW!!  thats amazing!
I knew it would be worth asking :wink: 
How is it done?

why when you look up near the top is there a second ring of trees?
one minor problem is if you want shadows turned on it seems to be non transparent
Mike  :shock:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Nov 2006)

Mike, it is possible to search out images that would work for this in SU or you could make them yourself. Read the Help files on importing images to see how you would apply them. 

If you want shadows, paint the outside of the dome with a transparent color, edit it to increase transparency. This can be used if you want to draw a room around a piece of furniture. You can paint the outside faces transparent and get shadows while the inside faces have whatever texture/color you apply.


----------

